# age for first heat ?



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

just wondering if you guys can post the age your girls came on heat for the first time ?

i really don't want keona to have a first heat but didn't want to get her desexed until she was around 9mths old due to her size.

was just thinking i might be able to work out a rough estimate and hopefully get her desexed before it happens.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Average age is about 7 months. Can be as early as 5 months, though. Many times their first heat is missed because it is so light without many symptoms.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

so wished it was older  now i have to decide what is the bigger risk  , she is 6mths old now so i really don't have to long to think about it .

has anyone had any bad experiences with desexing a chihuahua so young ? i dont want her to die on me


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

My vet wants Daisy to have her first season before she's spayed... i don't agree but hey he's the professional

Anyway just remember your vet operates on Gerbils, Hamsters and Guinea pigs who are all smaller than Keona.. speak to your vet about your concerns but i really wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I feel your pain, my Darla is now 7 months and is booked in for her spay a week tomorrow.
I am already worrying but i know it's for the best.
Darla weighs 5lbs 3 but is still a wee girl.
Like Sarah said above they do this all the time with teeny animals so am confident in that. xxx


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

It varies from dog to dog. 
Roxy came into heat when she was 10 months, Zoey when she was about 11 months and Laylas in her first heat now at about 14 months.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Twig was about 10 months old


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Ive experienced anywhere from 6-12 months The points above are right though the vets are professionals


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

My 2 were 10mths and 7mths.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

i think i would prefer to desex as you guys say my vet would operate on smaller animals .
i just don't want to let her have a first heat because of the high jump in the percentage it will give her to get breast cancer .


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Hello! My baby girl never went into heat, but she was spayed at exactly 6 months, weighing only 2.8lbs. No complications what-so-ever. I even brought her home with me that night as I was way too worried to leave her without supervision at the office for the night!! Hopefully that can help ease your worries, I'm sure your vet is plenty qualified.  Good luck with your decision!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

thank you it does  keona is a little bigger at 3lbs so your little one was smaller


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

My Paris just went into heat today....she is 10 months old! I am not having her spayed yet. She's only 4.5lbs.


----------



## chimama2 (Oct 30, 2009)

*heat*

hi, well my lil Penny is in heat as we speak. and she is 8 1/2 months and 3.6 pounds.i cant believe it she still seems like a baby to me.shes a teenager now hahah. I am going to have her fixed since she is just a tiny lil girl.Its funny because she got a lil stinky thats how I found out and my older chi is 8 dontknow1/2 pounds and she didnt .you would think my bigger one would since dont know: Penny has such a tiny lil patutty i didnt expect it.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Mari was 8 1/2 months old & I think Maya was closer to a year when she got her first heat (they are litter mates so I don't know how accurate her previous owner was when she told me - I'd think they'd have been closer to the same for their first but maybe not)

Matilda was spayed at 5 1/2 months (she was 5 1/2lbs at the time) & I kind of feel bad she never went through her first heat because developmentally she is SO different than Maya & Mari. On the other hand...the is her risk of cancer that has been basically cut out so that makes me feel better. 

Good luck with what you decide.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

MChis said:


> Mari was 8 1/2 months old & I think Maya was closer to a year when she got her first heat (they are litter mates so I don't know how accurate her previous owner was when she told me - I'd think they'd have been closer to the same for their first but maybe not)
> 
> Matilda was spayed at 5 1/2 months (she was 5 1/2lbs at the time) & I kind of feel bad she never went through her first heat because developmentally she is SO different than Maya & Mari. On the other hand...the is her risk of cancer that has been basically cut out so that makes me feel better.
> 
> Good luck with what you decide.


Heather, what do you mean by developmentally she is so different?

My vet won't spay unless they've had their first season but i'm really interested in what you mean.. I was considering telling him i want it done because it lowers the cancer risk but then he knows how to do his job so i dunno.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Heather, what do you mean by developmentally she is so different?
> 
> My vet won't spay unless they've had their first season but i'm really interested in what you mean.. I was considering telling him i want it done because it lowers the cancer risk but then he knows how to do his job so i dunno.



Just physically different mostly. Maya & Mari have a bit larger teets and bits basically. LOL Matilda is still puppy looking in both those places. Makes me feel sorry for her in a way. If I hadn't had Mari & Maya who both went through a cycle I'd never have noticed a difference though. 

I'd bring your concern up to your vet though & see what their thoughts are on the cancer risk cut if spayed before the first heat. Perhaps they have a different insight on it? It may be interesting to hear & may make your decision easier & relieve your worry.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

MChis said:


> Just physically different mostly. Maya & Mari have a bit larger teets and bits basically. LOL Matilda is still puppy looking in both those places. Makes me feel sorry for her in a way. If I hadn't had Mari & Maya who both went through a cycle I'd never have noticed a difference though.
> 
> I'd bring your concern up to your vet though & see what their thoughts are on the cancer risk cut if spayed before the first heat. Perhaps they have a different insight on it? It may be interesting to hear & may make your decision easier & relieve your worry.


Thanks

I'll give him a call next week and will let you know his view


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

All my female dogs ( I've had 8 over the years ) have all been spayed 3 months after their first heat ... My vet has always recomended this and I also agree .. I do feel happier doing things this way .. I've never had a dog get cancer & they have all lived to good old ages  

( Just my views )


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

Mia was a year old when she has her first heat in February. She just got spayed about 2 weeks ago. Her scar is very small, probably less than a 1/4 inch long. They did put a tattoo on her to show that she has already been spayed.


----------

